# Redness, swelling, and pain after injection?



## hill450 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok I'll try to make it quick. Did my first inject 2 weeks ago monday and it went pretty good, right quad, worked legs that day, no redness no swelling and the pain didn't last but a day after maybe 2 and it was gone. Next, did left shoulder and a little more pain(I think cuz I nicked a vein) but no redness at all. Did left quad next and it got red around the injection site and swelled pretty good but went away in 3 days Id say but damn I was practically limping lol. I don't give a shit didn't bother me it just doesn't seem right. I just did my right bicep thursday morning, injection went smooth, and I went to the gym 3-4 hours later and trained my biceps. It burned pretty damn good in the one I injected but wasn't too bad after a few sets. Anyway hurts pretty bad to straighten it, its swollen and tight constantly, and the skin around the sight is red in like a rectangle shape? Again don't care about the pain really. 

I'm using a 25g 1" to shoot. I aspirate. I go almost all the way in but don't want to sink it in case I break the needle off. Am I injecting too quickly? Am I getting irritated due to the ba content in the gear? Its dragon pharma Test E 250 and I'm shooting 300mg at once, little over 1cc. I just don't understand why the first two didn't get red and swell but the last too have. I even warmed the oil on the last one. I've had no lumps or anything I don't think theyre infections. I try to be really clean. I did get a lump right after injection on my left shoulder but it dissipated within a minute or two.  Umm I think I've told everything I can, hopefully someone can help!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 11, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Ok I'll try to make it quick. Did my first inject 2 weeks ago monday and it went pretty good, right quad, worked legs that day, no redness no swelling and the pain didn't last but a day after maybe 2 and it was gone. Next, did left shoulder and a little more pain(I think cuz I nicked a vein) but no redness at all. Did left quad next and it got red around the injection site and swelled pretty good but went away in 3 days Id say but damn I was practically limping lol. I don't give a shit didn't bother me it just doesn't seem right. I just did my right bicep thursday morning, injection went smooth, and I went to the gym 3-4 hours later and trained my biceps. It burned pretty damn good in the one I injected but wasn't too bad after a few sets. Anyway hurts pretty bad to straighten it, its swollen and tight constantly, and the skin around the sight is red in like a rectangle shape? Again don't care about the pain really.
> 
> I'm using a 25g 1" to shoot. I aspirate. I go almost all the way in but don't want to sink it in case I break the needle off. Am I injecting too quickly? Am I getting irritated due to the ba content in the gear? Its dragon pharma Test E 250 and I'm shooting 300mg at once, little over 1cc. I just don't understand why the first two didn't get red and swell but the last too have. I even warmed the oil on the last one. I've had no lumps or anything I don't think theyre infections. I try to be really clean. I did get a lump right after injection on my left shoulder but it dissipated within a minute or two. Umm I think I've told everything I can, hopefully someone can help!


 
could be an EO sensitivity or poor injection technique but more likey just EO. i have used dp test e and it is the only test e that has ever caused me soreness for days after an injection. i believe i am EO senstive as well


----------



## rage racing (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a question but why are you pinning so many different sites if your only pinning twice a week? IMHO I would just hit glutes (each cheek once a week). For me glutes are painless, quads....not so much.

It could also be that your moving the  needle around alot while injecting which is causing unneeded trama to the muscle. Good luck brotha


----------



## hill450 (Feb 11, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> could be an EO sensitivity or poor injection technique but more likey just EO. i have used dp test e and it is the only test e that has ever caused me soreness for days after an injection. i believe i am EO senstive as well


I wouldn't be surprised if I need a little practice but I think I may be sensitive to something 
In it


rage racing said:


> Just a question but why are you pinning so many different sites if your only pinning twice a week? IMHO I would just hit glutes (each cheek once a week). For me glutes are painless, quads....not so much.
> 
> It could also be that your moving the  needle around alot while injecting which is causing unneeded trama to the muscle. Good luck brotha



I'm just trying to find one that was easy and I liked shooting is all. Don't see what a little experimenting will hurt. As for Glutes I don't have much desire to hit them. I'm not on the lower end of the bf scale lol and just plain don't want to mess with contouring around to shoot them. I do notice I'm bad about the needle moving up and down a little. Ill try to brace myself a little better I guess? Thanks for the input


----------



## FordFan (Feb 11, 2012)

I wouldn't exercise the site I just injected. I normally inject after I work out into the muscle I just finished with.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 11, 2012)

FordFan said:


> I wouldn't exercise the site I just injected. I normally inject after I work out into the muscle I just finished with.



Well I had read of others doing it and helping. Didn't seem to make a difference. I figured 3-4 hours would give the oil time to sink in before workout.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 11, 2012)

If the area is not hot to the touch and you are not feeling feverish, it's possible you did not inject deep enough. You mention you are using 1" but not going in all the way. You should burry that needle all the way. I don't have steady hands so I still prefer to use both hands to do quads. One holds it still while the other depresses the plunger.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 11, 2012)

Could be cuz of virgin muscle...I am also pinning 300mg of DP test e250 twice a wk and I have normal PIP...

But, if it is a virgin muscle, you will have pain for a few days after injection if you're not allergic to EO..

Good luck!


----------



## hill450 (Feb 11, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> If the area is not hot to the touch and you are not feeling feverish, it's possible you did not inject deep enough. You mention you are using 1" but not going in all the way. You should burry that needle all the way. I don't have steady hands so I still prefer to use both hands to do quads. One holds it still while the other depresses the plunger.



Just seems like I'm going to stab into bone if I had a 1.5" lol I don't think I have small arms at all really and 1" seems like a lot going into my bicep or any muscle for that matter. Also I've always read to not go all the way in just in case you break it off but I guess that isn't likely so fuck it ill start going all the way down and just doing quads for a little while.  Thanks bud I appreciate it!



bulldogz said:


> Could be cuz of virgin muscle...I am also pinning 300mg of DP test e250 twice a wk and I have normal PIP...
> 
> But, if it is a virgin muscle, you will have pain for a few days after injection if you're not allergic to EO..
> 
> Good luck!



Well hell Idk if I amin allergic to EO or not but I would think the first and second injection would have done this so I'm going with the idea that I'm not going down deep enough and ill get 1.5" for my next cycle maybe.  I don't want to waste what I have ya know. Ill try to keep my hands steady and ill bury that bastard!


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not suggesting you use 1.5" for biceps. In fact I would probably use 5/8" instead, however I personally would not choose to inject biceps in the first place. Delts, quads and glutes only.


----------



## WantsWidth (Feb 12, 2012)

FordFan said:


> I wouldn't exercise the site I just injected. I normally inject after I work out into the muscle I just finished with.





this is how i prefer to do it as well


----------



## WantsWidth (Feb 12, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> I'm not suggesting you use 1.5" for biceps. In fact I would probably use 5/8" instead, however I personally would not choose to inject biceps in the first place. Delts, quads and glutes only.



yep, i've never done biceps

i like delts, quads, tris and lats the most  (yes lats - love them lol)


----------



## Metalman1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Was the gear made by ip by any chance?


----------



## hill450 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys shot my right quad yesterday. Sunk that 1" bastard all the way day, aspirated and injected and it went really well. I have pretty much no pip today at all. Hell I can barely tell I injected. I can maybe tell if I flex the muscle real hard and thats only because I know I did. I just must not have been going down far enough and moving the needle around too much. I'll update after I shoot again thursday, probably do left quad which gave me some trouble last time so we'll see.



KUVinny said:


> I'm not suggesting you use 1.5" for biceps. In fact I would probably use 5/8" instead, however I personally would not choose to inject biceps in the first place. Delts, quads and glutes only.



Well I don't know that I need a 1.5" honestly, I think the 1" all the way down is nice because it keeps me from moving the needle as much. I don't know if I'll shoot bicpes again anyway, don't like having to hide it from my parents whenever I see them if it happens to be red or you can see the injection dot lol 



Metalman1 said:


> Was the gear made by ip by any chance?



Nah man I'm using DP gear


----------



## FordFan (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say you're fine bud. Youll get better with more experience.


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have injected twice in my hip like we are suppose to, but this time I  got a HUGE KNOT that goes around...more like a TUBE shape.  Same GP Test  and MAST 200, never had this problem. What do I do??  Will the swelling go down?  
Also, I have a knot on my right hip that never goes away.  How can I help this go away?
Thanks guys.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 18, 2012)

TRUE1 said:


> I have injected twice in my hip like we are suppose to, but this time I  got a HUGE KNOT that goes around...more like a TUBE shape.  Same GP Test  and MAST 200, never had this problem. What do I do??  Will the swelling go down?
> Also, I have a knot on my right hip that never goes away.  How can I help this go away?
> Thanks guys.



Hot shower and massage. I had the same thing when I pinned my delt with test e and then I got a knot so every time I took a shot shower and I massaged it and it went away after a couple of days. Hope this helps


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks!  Yes, it helped!


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Hot shower and massage. I had the same thing when I pinned my delt with test e and then I got a knot so every time I took a shot shower and I massaged it and it went away after a couple of days. Hope this helps


*Thanks!  Yes, it helped! *


----------

